

A Field Guide To Freeway Interchanges - jsm386
http://www.infrastructurist.com/2009/05/18/dont-pluck-the-cloverleaf-a-field-guide-to-highway-interchanges-part-1/

======
nostrademons
What I'd like to know is: what kind of an intersection is the
Shoreline/101/85/Moffett/Old Middlefield Way beast in Mountain View:

[http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.40942,-122.072332&z=16](http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.40942,-122.072332&z=16)

Shoreline/101 is a ParClo, and Moffett/101 is a Butt, but what's the 101/85
interchange, let alone the whole configuration where the offramp for Moffett
becomes the onramp for Shoreline and merges with the offramp for 85, while
another branch of the 85 offramp merges into the feeder for Old Middlefield
Way and weaves across to merge into 101. Never mind the opposite direction
from Shoreline, where you need to be in _left_ lane to get on 85 (which is a
hard right turn), while you need to be in the _right_ lane to get on 101
(which is immediately to your left).

~~~
edge17
i live right by there. i like the 4 lane wide exit to shoreline... totally
unnecessary except when there's concerts at the amphitheater.

------
edge17
reminds me of kamikaze curve, on the way to Binghamton in NY state
<http://www.interstate-guide.com/images088/i-088e_wt_04.jpg>

~~~
nostrademons
403 Forbidden. Needed to copy & paste the URL.

